# Anyone have an IOS app version to download?



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeh........figured give it one more try.
Need any version of IOS flex app so I can download to an ipad.

No....I cannot download it from the official flex site as not a compatible device.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmmm it won't work on iPad


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Hmmmm it won't work on iPad


Yeh, it should run. Most IOS apps will run on ipad just not optimized for the larger screen.


----------



## bjoh (Feb 27, 2017)

the app works fine on ipads. I have it installed on mine. the problem is you had to install it before they blocked ipads from downloading them off their server. now the only way to install it on an ipad is if you have the app which i have not seen anyone have it. or i believe you can download it if your i pad has cellular network which is what the download page scans for when you try to download it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

bjoh said:


> the app works fine on ipads. I have it installed on mine. the problem is you had to install it before they blocked ipads from downloading them off their server. now the only way to install it on an ipad is if you have the app which i have not seen anyone have it. or i believe you can download it if your i pad has cellular network which is what the download page scans for when you try to download it.


Appreciate the reply. Unfortunately my ipad is wifi only and i've tried to download from flex site with no luck. 
Your post made me realize that IOS doesn't store app files like android. Have to do more digging to find out if it's even possible for someone to export and store a copy of an app file, which so far seems not. 
In android it's real easy and have several versions stored on google drive I can share or access and install as needed. 
Really dislike apple products. Well made but they have way too much control over what a user does with their devices.


----------



## Peaceflexer (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi try this link tinyurlcom/j3z5v65


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Peaceflexer said:


> Hi try this link tinyurlcom/j3z5v65


That just gives the same issue trying to download from amazon directly. Says "device not supported" so can't download.
Appreciate the effort though.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

You should be able to obtain the file from someone through iTunes if used (apps are backed up to the local computer, so they could grab the file and send it to you), but I cannot guarantee that anyone other than the original downloader would be able to use it (DRM and all)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> You should be able to obtain the file from someone through iTunes if used (apps are backed up to the local computer, so they could grab the file and send it to you), but I cannot guarantee that anyone other than the original downloader would be able to use it (DRM and all)


 I'm not well versed in IOS but that is what I assumed. But seems not? 
I've shared many versions of the android app that I have saved and downloaded to google drive so there is no problem with any assignment to a specific user.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You need to grab the .ipa file from someone that has it on their computer. Do a search on computer for: example.ipa
Copy app to desktop, email app to person that wants it.
Receiver: save app to desktop then just click on it. Done!
It will open in iTunes then sync device to install.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You need to grab the .ipa file from someone that has it on their computer. Do a search on computer for: example.ipa
> Copy app to desktop, email app to person that wants it.
> Receiver: save app to desktop then just click on it. Done!
> It will open in iTunes then sync device to install.


I figured it could be done just wasn't sure how. But obviously few have done it or don't care. Oh well.....


----------

